# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Gaming Gears! Một phần quan trọng của 1 gamers pro!

## phuongxoan

Nhìn mặt bằng chung các tiêm nét hiện nay, các dàn máy móc được đầu tư cũng khá mạnh và chuyên nghiệp, nên vấn đề chỉ còn là chúng ta lựa cho mình một con chuột, lót chuột và cái headphone vừa tốt vừa hợp túi tiền để có thế chơi một cách tốt nhất thoải mái nhất, phong độ cao nhất. Hiện nay 100% các team, các giải đấu thế giới, khi gamers chúnh mình tham gia phải tự mang theo các gears cá nhân như : mouse, mousepad(lót chuột), headphone, keyboard(tùy theo gamers), cá biệt có giải đấu gamers phải mang theo cả CPU và Monitors nữa. Vì sao? vì các đấu chuyên nghiệp hiểu rằng, một giải đấu đỉnh cao là tất cả các gamers của phải thi đấu trong điều kiện tốt nhất , thoải mái nhất để có thể thi đấu với phong độ cao nhất. Sau đây là một vài hình ảnh giới thiệu một số loại gears 

Mousepad DKT Black 
 

Microsoft IE 3.0 Black 
 

Headphone Sennheiser pc 150 
 

Razer Death Adder 
 

Phần tiếp theo, mình sẽ giới thiệu cụ thể hơn về các loại gears, cách chọn gears cho phù hợp với bản thân. 

Phần 1 : Tìm hiểu Gaming Gear 
Việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear tùy thuộc vào Game mà bạn đang bỏ thời gian, công sức và tiền bạc đầu tư cho nó - dĩ nhiên không phải là MMORPG mà là Esport Game. 
Hiện tại 5 game trong hệ thống VESC là phổ biến và mình sẽ lấy nó làm chuẩn để phân loại. 

1. Game hành động - First Pesonal Shooter : Counter Strike 1.6, Crossfire, Special Force, Sudden Attack v.v : 
- Các game này ưu tiên Gaming Gear theo thứ tự như sau : 
Mouse + Mousepad: Sự chính xác tuyệt đối, nâng cao tính hiệu quả và ổn định trong khi chơi. Mouse có 2 dòng Optical và Laser, Laser thì độ chính xác và độ nhạy cao hơn nhiều so với Optical. 
Headphone: Nghe foot step chuẩn, âm thanh càng tốt nghe càng chính xác vị trí tiếng động phát ra. 
Keyboard: tránh trường hợp nhấn nhầm phím Window khi đang chơi và tương tự như vậy, kể cả tránh những keyboard ko cho phép multi key (Nhấn 1 lúc nhiều phím như khi Nhảy - Ngồi ) 

2. Game Chiến thuật thời gian thật : Warcraft III, Starcraft: Broodwar v.v: 
- Các game này ưu tiên Gaming Gear theo thứ tự như sau : 
Keyboard: Tăng APM và chính xác trong micro, macro Mouse + Mousepad: Góp phần như keyboard. Headphone: đóng góp rất ít trong các game chiến thuật nhưng là 1 phần ko thể thiếu. Rất có ích khi lắng nghe đối thủ (Vd: tiếng tank - tiếng marine stim và giảm bớt tiếng ồn xung quanh không gian chơi. 3. Game thể thao : Fifa Soccer, Pro Evolution Soccer : Only Gamepad. 
Gamepad : quen tay, không đau tay khi chơi nhiều, uyển chuyển hơn trong những pha rê dắt .v.v. 
Sự quan trọng và cách lựa chọn Gaming Gear phụ thuộc hoàn toàn vào bạn : Game bạn chơi là gì ? Túi tiền bạn đang ở mức nào … 

Phần 2 : Thị trường Gaming Gear VN - Giá thành và mức độ hiệu quả. 

Thị trường Gaming Gear VN chưa lớn, các nhà đầu tư và các cửa hàng dĩ nhiên ko nhiều và giá thành thì khá cao. Cũng như hiểu biết ko nhiều, nhiều bạn đã hơi sai lầm trong việc lựa chọn Gaming Gear cho mình. Tuy nhiên ở VN thời điểm này không thể nói là muốn mua mà ko có nữa - mọi thứ đều đang có ở VN. 

Mouse & Mouse Pad : 
Các dòng Mouse thuộc hàng dành cho Gaming mà VN hiện tại đang có và thông dụng : Razer, Microsoft 
Razer : Razer DeathAdder, Razer Diamondback, Razer Krait. 
Microsoft : Intelli Explore (IE) Mouse 3.0 Black. 

+ Giá thành : Razer giá khá cao (60-90$ tùy loại và màu). IE 3.0 : 50$. Đây chỉ là nhắm chừng và tham khảo, phụ thuộc vào hàng có box hay ko, hàng xách tay hay cty .v.v. 
1 Số Mousepad : Everglide , Steel Series, Razer Pad 
Steel Series : qck, qck+, qck heavy, 4D (pad cứng), S&S (pad cứng) , Everglide : DKT, Fnatic Edition, Razer Mantis, Destructor v.v. . Xét tính hiệu quả cả về Gaming lẫn túi tiền thì Steel Series và Everglide là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất. qck : 300k VND, qck+ 500k VND, Everglide DKT 400k. Riêng mouse pad thì có 2 loại là pad vải và pad cứng. Pad cứng độ trơn sẽ cao hơn và làm mòn mouse keeper(chân chuột) , pad vải tiện hơn khi ít làm mòn và có thể giặt dc . 

Headphone : 
Icemat Siberia, Seihenser : Pc series, Plantronic, Steel #H : 3 dòng hp nổi tiếng của giới game thủ và giá thành cũng khá cao (1tr+) dĩ nhiên mức độ hiệu quả là ko phải bàn cãi. Khác : những hp giá thành rẻ đều ko có usb sound card tốt hoặc ko có, và mau hỏng. 

Phần 3 : Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear. 
- Bạn đừng để ý đến quá nhiều về thông số kĩ thuật. Tuy nhiên cũng nên biết sơ qua các khái niệm về thông số kĩ thuật để hiểu rõ hơn mình đang mua gì. (Dùng wikipedia.org search nếu muốn hiểu thêm về thông số kĩ thuật của 1 món hàng bạn đang định mua). 
- Nguyên tắc chọn Gaming Gear của Gucci là : Hiệu quả - Giá thành phù hợp túi tiền (chắc ai cũng vậy). 
+ Hiệu quả : Với game chiến thuật bạn cần 1 con mouse vừa tay, ổn định và sử dụng dc thời gian dài do đó Razer và Logitech G1/G3 là best choice. Tuy nhiên nếu ko hợp túi tiền của bạn, bạn có thể lựa 1 con trong 2 nhãn hiệu trên và dòng thấp hơn. Vd : Razer gì đó giá chỉ 25-35$, Logitech Optical (Optical cực rẻ : 100-200k). Mousepad với game chiến thuật là ko wan trọng, mouse pad quan trọng với con mouse bạn dùng, do đó những mousepad như Ktec Blue Pad là quá đủ (pro cũng xài). Hãy luôn chú ý về tay bạn. 
. Với game hành động bạn cần 1 con mouse CHÍNH XÁC & THẬT SỰ ỔN ĐỊNH để nâng cao cũng như duy trì phong độ hiện tại của mình nên bạn ko cần 1 con mouse ở đẳng cấp 2000 DPI hay 1600 DPI, chỉ cần 400-800 DPI là đủ. IE 1.1, IE 3.0, Razer DeathAdder, Krait đều thích hợp. Như vậy để chọn được mouse phù hợp nó phụ thuộc vào Tay của bạn - việc này bạn fải tự thử và quyết định là của bạn. Và MOUSE PAD phải phù hợp với con mouse bạn xài. Và việc lựa chọn loại MOUSE PAD phù hợp là hết sức khó, nếu có cơ hội, bạn hãy thử hết các loại mousepad với con mouse của mình trước khi mua. (Mượn bạn bè để thử - mua dùng rồi bán lại chịu lỗ 1 chút ). 2 dòng pad Everglide và Steel Series đều tốt giả cả tốt. 
. Và để phù hợp túi tiền, bạn nên biết lựa chọn đầu tư cho cái nào và mua cái nào trước mua cái nào sau. 
+ Game Chiến thuật : Mua Keyboard xịn trước, Mouse & Mouse pad mua sau và xịn dỏm tùy thuộc túi tiền. Head phone ko cần thiết lắm, có thể ko cần đầu tư. (Nghĩa là có thể xài cái somic hay xài chứ ko fải ko có headphone đâu nhé. 
+ Game Hành động : Mua Mouse kèm theo Mousepad, nếu đã đủ tiền mua Mouse mình thích mà chưa đủ tiền mua mousepad thì ko nên mua mouse trước mà hãy để đủ tiền mua 1 bộ mouse + mousepad đã chọn. Vì nếu ko có mouse pad, mouse của bạn xịn đến đâu cũng trở thành vô dụng và có thể mau hỏng. Tiếp đó đầu tư 1 cái headphone, nếu bạn ko có nhu cầu cao thì có thể chọn 1 dòng headphone nghe phân biệt rõ dc trái phải xa gần cho phù hợp túi tiền. Túi tiền to thì nên mua Icemat, Sennheiser hay Plantronic 

Phần 4 : Mua ở đâu 
Hiện tại mình ở Singapore, có thể cung cấp các loại gears kể trên với giá thành tốt nhất, bảo đảm chất lượng. Bạn có thể liên hệ nick yahoo : [email protected] 24/24 để biết thêm chi tiết về cách thức đặt hàng và nhận hàng. Hàng về từng đợt vào những ngày cuối tháng với số lượng cực lớn tại TPHCM . Hiện tai mình chỉ có thể gd tại TPHCM, nếu các bạn ở Hà Nội có nhu cầu thì các bạn vui lòng đặt tiền và chịu tiền ship mình sẽ gởi ra cho các bạn. 

Liện hệ : Yahoo [email protected] & [email protected] 
Số phone : 0908920760 (gặp Vũ) tại TPHCM 

Cuối cùng   : Dù ít dù nhiều thì Gaming Gear cũng thật sự quan trọng trong thành công của bạn, bạn nên mua cho dù túi tiền ít. Dù con mouse của bạn ko có pro nào xài, dù mousepad của bạn chỉ 20k, dù headphone của bạn là somic loại thấp thì nó cũng sẽ giúp bạn ko lâm vào tình trạng phải làm quen với Gaming Gear lạ ở mỗi giải đấu và ko có nhưng pha “gà” chưa bao h có trong lịch sử chơi game của bạn.

----------


## tuyetbanggia

Up cho bạn đắt hàng nha

----------

